# Vlug/ snel



## ThomasK

Kan iemand voorbeelden geven waar de ene niet door de andere vervangen kan worden, en uitleggen waarom? 

Ik vind het allemaal behoorlijk subtiel, vind ze vaak synoniem, maar toch: als een student in bepaalde gevallen _vlug _gebruikt i.p.v. _snel_, steiger ik - maar ik kan het nauwelijks uitleggen. Ik dacht even aan 'een taal vlug/ snel leren'. Het verschil kon zijn, dacht ik :
- vlug: in de eerstkomende dagen en weken - maar ja, dan eerder '(nog) vlug een taal leren'
- _snel _: de snelheid van het leren - maar er is dezelfde ambiguïteit '(nog) snel een taal leren'
Dus: eerder dezelfde betekenissen van _vlug/snel_, maar wisselend naargelang de syntaxis... 

Ik vind geen voorbeeld. Iemand ?


----------



## Jogou

Grappig onderwerp, en ik weet het niet zeker maar:

1: Ik ga vlug een taal leren
2: Ik ge snel een taal leren

Bij 1 is "vlug" verbonden aan het leren; er wordt geen tijd verloren voordat ik begin

Bij 2 is "snel" verbonden aan de taal; ik ga die snel leren hoewel ik er pas volgende week mee zal beginnen

Jogou


----------



## ThomasK

Dan toch? Ik dacht dat de betekenis hier eerder wisselde door de syntaxis. 

Als ik zeg dat ik 'vlug/ snel spreek', dan lijkt die dubbelzinnigheid mij niet aanwezig, maar ik zeg liever 'snel'. Idem met 'Kom vlug/ snel': lijkt mij niet ambigu. Of toch?


----------



## Jogou

Tja...ik kan er geen grammaticale regel bij verzinnen, maar "vlug spreken" zou ik niet snel gebruiken. Toch lijkt het me dat als ik iemand vraag vlug te spreken, hij er vlug mee moet beginnen. Als ik hem vraag snel te spreken, moet het spreken snel zijn.

Het tragische aan mijn eigen uitleg hierboven, lees ik nu, dat ik zeg iets niet snel te zullen gebruiken.... Volgens mijn eigen uitleg zou dit "vlug" moeten zijn. Ik zou immers niet vlug de zinsconstructie gebruiken, en ik heb het niet over de snelheid van het gebruiken!

Ik vrees dat het mijn zondagochtend-intelligentie te boven gaat. 

Maar nu wil ik het zelf toch eigenlijk ook wel graag weten! Kunnen we niet gewoon "snug" gebruiken?

Jogou


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, merkte ik ook: 



> "vlug spreken" zou ik niet snel gebruiken.



Het lijkt mij inderdaad subtiel. Maar 'snug' ??? Ken ik niet, alleen 'snugger'...


----------



## Jogou

Snug = contractie van snel + vlug..... (flauw, inderdaad ja...)

Jogou


----------



## Kayla321

Ik vind _vlel _leuker dan _snug_!


----------



## Chimel

Poging om het verschil uit te leggen:
a) "een taal vlug leren": _vlug _is eerder een antwoord aan de vraag _wanneer? _(niet binnen een jaar of twee, maar vlug)
b) "een taal snel leren": _snel _is eerder een antwoord op de vraag _hoe? _(niet traag maar op een vlotte manier)


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, Chimel, op dat spoor zaten we al, maar het lijkt niet goed genoeg; soms kan het hetzelfde betekenen. Kan jij niet eens denken vanuit het Frans, vanuit vertalingen?


----------



## triptonizer

snel resultaat boeken / er zich vlug vanaf maken?

En in Kortrijk lopen er ongetwijfeld heel wat snelle meisjes rond, maar dit geheel terzijde 

Volgens het aloude Handboek der Nederlandsche Synoniemen (1908): 
_
Snel_, dat oorspronkelijk eene algemeener beteekenis had, beteekent eigenlijk krachtig van beweging, voortvarend. _Vlug _duidt groote snelheid aan, en is dus sterker dan _snel; _bovendien duidt het een luchtig aanraken der oppervlakte aan.


----------



## AllegroModerato

ThomasK said:


> Kan iemand voorbeelden geven waar de ene niet door de andere vervangen kan worden, en uitleggen waarom?



Nee. Voor mijn gevoel zijn het min of meer perfecte synoniemen.


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> Nee. Voor mijn gevoel zijn het min of meer perfecte synoniemen.


Hij reed (te) vlug


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> Hij reed (te) vlug



Is dit een voorbeeld van niet-inwisselbaarheid?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind van niet. Ze zijn volgens mij inwisselbaar...


----------



## Peterdg

Zouden jullie echt zeggen: "Hij rijdt vlug" of "hij rijdt te vlug"? 

Wat volgens mij wel kan is: "hij rijdt vlug/snel even naar de winkel".

Zijn "vlugheid" was te hoog

Zijn "snelheid" was te hoog.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk: het is wat minder evident. En _vlug _krijgt geen substantiefvorm. Maar toch: ik vind het niet fout.


----------



## Peterdg

Het is misschien niet _fout_, maar volgens mij toch op zijn minst erg ongebruikelijk.

"Vlugheid" bestaat wel degelijk; van Dale:


> *vlugheid,* v., g. mv., hoedanigheid of eigenschap van vlug te zijn in versch. opvattingen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ok, ongeveer akkoord... ;-)


----------



## triptonizer

voor wie er niet genoeg kan van krijgen: probeer eens het Woordenboek der Nederlandsche Taal (wnt punt inl punt nl)
ik vind daar onder het lemma snel al meteen een paar uitdrukkingen waar ik nooit vlug zou gebruiken: een snelle pols, een snelle dooi, hij genoot al snel waardering, snel van begrip...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Ok, ongeveer akkoord... ;-)


----------



## Jogou

Hoe dan ook: na het lezen van deze thread heb ik vlug besloten snel naar Kortrijk te rijden, ik wilde vlug een snelle speurtocht beginnen naar de bewuste snelle meisjes.... Het ging me niet snel genoeg, en ik ben vlug terug naar huis gereden.
Nog een geluk dat ik geen vlugheidsbekeuring gekregen heb op de terugweg.

Jogou


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, leuk - en je geeft een stuk antwoorden !


----------

